# Cheap slingshots from ebay, any good? Maybe?



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

I know there have been reports of people getting duped with inexpensive slingshots form ebay before. Would anyone happen to have experience with ones like the one in the link posted below? I'm looking for somehting inexpensive that I can use both flat bands and tubes on it. However, I'll predominantly be using that "surgical tubing" from places like Lowes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Durable-Stainless-Steel-8mm-Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting-Sling-Shot-Game-Hunter-/231081490519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cd87b857

I know you get what you pay for, so it's a little scary. I usually use it for plinking. And pest control, usually just a fun way to take mice and snakes. Hunting, a little, primarily rabbit and frogs.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have lots for sale on ebay ..... my user name is nicky220_2


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheap slingshot, expensive eyeball...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You get what you pay for. China does put some cheap ones out. It does say stainless steel. Sometimes they aren't actually stainless steel. Sometimes they are. Walmart has some exercise bands that are decent flatband material. Also, some nursing homes and rehab/therapy places will sometimes give you a few feet of Theraband for free.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

All I can say is if you get one pull on the forks with paracord HARD! if it breaks well you're not going to lose a eye.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

@AMT15

I have one almost exactly like the one in your link.

The only problem I've had was that the tubes it came with were too short, only draw to about 25".

I changed to no 64 office bands and it works fine.

It's only made from some cheap alloy but I think I paid €6 for it so I wasn't expecting anything else.

With light bands for plinking you can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> All I can say is if you get one pull on the forks with paracord HARD! if it breaks well you're not going to lose a eye.


I bought a cheap one and maybe I went over board and used a set of pliers but that broke the fork right off. Way too easy if you ask me. I hope you never have any issues with it man.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I got mine from this guy. The steel is OK but the rubber was crap. it is also a little too small for my hand. but i think he is even cheaper then yours. for 30$ you can get a Axiom.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

You may find most of these are actually zinc, I know I melted one with a blow torch, although saying that I bought 10 off the same guy and they are strong enough. I will say, if you buy that one you may be disappointed with the rubber placement on the forks,with each shot being different, but if you had one like this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomahawk-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Catapult-Game-Hunter-Pro-Hunting-Pocket-Sling-/251152692292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a79ddf444

the rubber is at the top every time


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It appears to be bent from round bar, so it's unlikely to be zinc (the dangerously breakable one), which would be more likely in a more complex cast shape.

Even if it's aluminium, brass or mild steel instead of 304 SS, it's still going to be up to the job.

On the other hand, I think you'd do better with one of the $25-30 products from the vendors' section.

Or a natural from the For Sale section.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That one will probably work just fine for what you're wanting to use it for.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone try to use one these to make a laminated 'steel' core slingshot?


----------



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for sharing. So helpful. I'll probably not take the chance. But might want to get a couple sometime (they're cheap enough), and "torture test" one!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/262010134/slingshot-comfortable-sling-made-from?ref=listings_manager_grid

This might be nice it's TTF or OTT


----------

